# connect Mac with PC



## graphicles (Apr 3, 2007)

I just wnna know if its possible? Because Ill be using an i-mac at work but at the same time Ill also be using my regular PC thats hooked up to our network.  I need to connect the i-mac to my PC in order for file transfers and stuff.


----------



## justG (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, it's possible. It takes about 2 minutes to set up.


----------



## graphicles (Apr 3, 2007)

justG said:


> Yes, it's possible. It takes about 2 minutes to set up.



oh good!  Ill need help on how ill set it up then, could you guys just jot down the steps.

Thanks


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2007)

1.) Well. Nowadays, the easiest way (really!) to bring files from a PC to a Mac or vice versa is probably an adequately sized memory stick. Plug it into the source machine, copy stuff on it, plug it into the destination machine and copy the stuff where you want it to have, then delete it from the memory stick. Doesn't involve anything really tricky.

2.) You can turn on Windows File Sharing in the "Sharing" preference pane on the Mac. Then, from the Windows side, you should be able to login to the Mac using your Mac user's short-username and password. The other way 'round works as well.

I personally prefer the first option, though, since nothing has to be set up, no security risks are taken by opening services on either machine etc. - It's simple and easy to accomplish, although it's not as direct as networking. I guess it depends on what's more comfortable.


----------



## graphicles (Apr 3, 2007)

My i-mac wont be connected to the network, thus I was thinking of using a USB to connect it with the PC, if that's possible.

I like the first option you mentioned as well, but i want an easier access where i dont have to copy it from one device to another


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 3, 2007)

These links are a little older but you will get the idea.

1. Panther file sharing

2. How to Use a Printer Attached to a Windows XP Computer in Mac OS X

3. HOWTO Use Your Mac From Anywhere

4. MacWindows.com

5. Sharing Files Between Windows XP and Mac OS X


----------



## justG (Apr 5, 2007)

graphicles said:


> My i-mac wont be connected to the network, thus I was thinking of using a USB to connect it with the PC, if that's possible.


In that case, you'll want to go with the first option fryke presented. What I had in mind was two computers on the same network, in which case it's a piece of cake to share your volumes. 

To my knowledge, no, you can't just hook your iMac up to your PC like just another USB device.


----------

